# Disque dur externe (Samsung) n'est plus detécté



## Co' (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Tout d'abord j'espère que le problème n'a pas encore été abordé, sinon ça veut dire que je suis vraiment nulle avec le mode "rechercher"  *->* Oh ! On ne parle pas de ça plus de cinq à six fois par semaine, ici 

Alors voilà mon problème : j'ai depuis environ 9 mois un disque dur externe Samsung (modèle : G2 je crois, 500gigas). Je l'utilise exclusivement pour Time Machine.
Au début il marchait sans soucis, puis petit à petit il a commencé à se détecter un peu plus difficilement, il fallait des fois que je le débranche puis le rebranche (du port USB j'entends).
La dernière fois qu'il a fonctionné, j'ai vraiment eu du mal, mais il a fini par être détecté au bout d'un certain temps de connexion.
Depuis 2-3 jours par contre, je n'arrive plus du tout à le détecter : quand il est branché à mon mac(book pro) je l'entends bien tourner, il vibre un peu, la diode s'allume (parfois elle clignote, parfois elle est stable et commence à clignoter un peu plus tard, mais rien ne semble changer) , mais impossible de le voir affiché dans le Finder, et lorsque je souhaite lancer TimeMachine il me confirme que "le disque de sauvegarde est introuvable" .
Je précise que je n'ai pas beaucoup utilisé ce disque (pas très souvent branché quoi), et qu'il n'est jamais tombé ou quoi.

Donc voilà je m'en remets à vous : avez-vous une idée de 1- pourquoi ça fait ça  et 2- quelle solution pourrais-je essayer ? *->* Tu pourrais, par exemple, jeter un &#339;il à ce sujet unique cloué en tête du forum, et courrir t'acheter un câble en Y pour connecter ton disque sur deux ports USB, par exemple (mais une alim externe ça va bien aussi, si le disque le supporte) !


Bon, un topic de plus sur cette question mille fois rebattue n'apportant rien de plus, on va s'arrêter là !
Merci beaucoup d'avance !!


----------

